# What happened to the Quick Reply option?



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 18, 2011)

It doesn't appear at the bottom of my screen anymore?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 18, 2011)

EDIT: to not sound like a dick 

I've got the quick reply box (with evidence!). What operating system and browser are you using? Maybe you have an attachment/extension/add-on that's keeping your browser from displaying the forum properly.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 18, 2011)

the quick reply comes up but the box doesn't appear nor can i use it


----------



## drmosh (Sep 18, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> the quick reply comes up but the box doesn't appear nor can i use it



Then there must be some issue with your browser or settings? adblock? something block?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 18, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Then there must be some issue with your browser or settings? adblock? something block?





You probably unchecked a box in your profile on accident or something.


----------

